# How soon will NPP



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 16, 2013)

kick in,and start working,i know it depends on diet,this will be my first trip with NPP just curious,will be pinning on M/W/F


----------



## SAD (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm running NPP right now, and have been for about 6 weeks.  Honestly, I didn't truly feel it kick until week 4, and I frontloaded.  I must say though, now that it's fully kicking, I'm loving it.  Strength is way up, fullness is way up, appetite is strong, just the right amount of bloat, and zero libido issues.  I'm cranky as fuck, all the time, but I was prepared for that side so it's not been too bad.  Enjoy your ride bro.

By the way, I'm running 800mg/wk alongside 1.2g test.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 17, 2013)

& how long before it clears compared to the long ester?

Damn Sad 2g's a week whoa buddy you HAVE to be a beast!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 17, 2013)

SAD said:


> I'm running NPP right now, and have been for about 6 weeks.  Honestly, I didn't truly feel it kick until week 4, and I frontloaded.  I must say though, now that it's fully kicking, I'm loving it.  Strength is way up, fullness is way up, appetite is strong, just the right amount of bloat, and zero libido issues.  I'm cranky as fuck, all the time, but I was prepared for that side so it's not been too bad.  Enjoy your ride bro.
> 
> By the way, I'm running 800mg/wk alongside 1.2g test.



im gonna run it at 750mg and test 800mg and masteron 500mg


I frontloaded with deca,,yea not good idea,but I didn't have any npp,been on dec for 4 weeks with trt dose of test so maybe it wont take long for npp to kick in


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 17, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> & how long before it clears compared to the long ester?
> 
> Damn Sad 2g's a week whoa buddy you HAVE to be a beast!



should clear within a month,cause its a mid-ester rather than a short ester


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 17, 2013)

I ran it at 800mg on a MWF inject schedule

Def kicked in before the 2 week mark and cleared pretty damn quickly as well.

Thats the good part about the short esters. Enjoy your run brother


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 17, 2013)

SAD said:


> I'm running NPP right now, and have been for about 6 weeks.  Honestly, I didn't truly feel it kick until week 4, and I frontloaded.  I must say though, now that it's fully kicking, I'm loving it.  Strength is way up, fullness is way up, appetite is strong, just the right amount of bloat, and zero libido issues.  I'm cranky as fuck, all the time, but I was prepared for that side so it's not been too bad.  Enjoy your ride bro.
> 
> By the way, I'm running 800mg/wk alongside 1.2g test.



shit, there's bloat? I was thinking about it. What about eq?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 17, 2013)

Jenner said:


> shit, there's bloat? I was thinking about it. What about eq?


Jen I don't think theres a lot of bloat with it,not sure though,thats why im gonna run it


----------



## SAD (Mar 17, 2013)

Jenner, I love bloat, and yes, there is some. But it's nothing like drol bloat.  It's pretty mild.

Bullseye, I'll return your pm when I'm on a real computer brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 17, 2013)

Jenner said:


> shit, there's bloat? I was thinking about it. What about eq?



Eq and NPP are not comparable at all.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 17, 2013)

this ^^^^^^^


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 17, 2013)

pillarofbalance said:


> eq and npp are not comparable at all.



^^^ this ^^^


----------



## SAD (Mar 17, 2013)

Jenner, it's very hard for us as men to give you any accurate assessment of how you might react to a certain compound.  What I've found with my wife on just 10mg Var is that she bloats right the fuck up.  Whereas me at 100-120mg var and I have no bloat whatsoever.  So not only will POB and I react differently to the same compounds, but especially YOU and I will.


Bullseye, you'll really enjoy your run with NPP if you love deca.  Keep us apprised.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 17, 2013)

SAD said:


> Jenner, it's very hard for us as men to give you any accurate assessment of how you might react to a certain compound.  What I've found with my wife on just 10mg Var is that she bloats right the fuck up.  Whereas me at 100-120mg var and I have no bloat whatsoever.  So not only will POB and I react differently to the same compounds, but especially YOU and I will.
> 
> 
> Bullseye, you'll really enjoy your run with NPP if you love deca.  Keep us apprised.



this is why I dont do var  I stick to mast and winny, but I want to try something new and was looking at NPP but have read that EQ is more for cutting so that might be the route I go


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 17, 2013)

POB likes NPP at a gram a week. I've run it at about 600mg/week...it's completely different than deca. I'm certain it's the ester. To me, mast P and Mast E are also much different. It's either that or I just react differently to the 2. And yes....SAD is a beast.
As POB said, EQ is much much different. Some guys I know run EQ year round. I don't know anyone that runs deca like that. It certainly feels different also.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 17, 2013)

btw, noone has expanded on why they are not comparable?


----------



## SAD (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, I haven't run EQ, but I've run it's shorter-estered brother, bold cyp.  For me, boldenone is drier, and not quite as pronounced.  My appetite was high on both, but my RBC count skyrocketed on bold cyp.  Strength is more impressive with the npp, and vascularity was MUCH better with bold cyp.

I would say, that IF you respond like most do to either/or, the boldenone would be a better choice for cutting.



@biggerben - Thanks bro, you're not small yourself, lol.  Now where was my aromasin.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 17, 2013)

Jenner said:


> btw, noone has expanded on why they are not comparable?



For me: 
(bold cyp not bold undec)

Massive appetite. I can eat more than usual which is kinda gross.

More endurance

Fantastic mood

Dry, hard mass

Solid strength gains but not so much that I will injure myself

(NPP):

Cranky little bitch I am

No more appetite than usual

Joints feel incredible... No joint pain at all

Generally crappy feeling

Little bit of bloat but not bad. No moon face like deca


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> For me:
> (bold cyp not bold undec)
> 
> Massive appetite. I can eat more than usual which is kinda gross.
> ...



thanks! that pretty much made up my mind, EQ it is!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jenner said:


> thanks! that pretty much made up my mind, EQ it is!



POB is saying he likes bold cyp more than EQ....which are you gonna go with? I've never used bold cyp, myself. I'd like to.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 17, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> POB is saying he likes bold cyp more than EQ....which are you gonna go with? I've never used bold cyp, myself. I'd like to.



shit, my bad...guess it is bold cyp unless someone else chimes in on EQ


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 17, 2013)

Will the sides be similar between EQ and bolt cyp?  I like the idea of increased appetite and good mood.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 17, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> Will the sides be similar between EQ and bolt cyp?  I like the idea of increased appetite and good mood.



EQ gives me a crazy appetite. I went from starving all the time on EQ to having my appetite die from drol. I don't know how POB doses the cyp, but I read guys taking less mg's than they do of EQ. I don't know how accurate this is but I've heard guys that take 800mg/ew of EQ can get away with about 400mg/ew of cyp. 
Now I've read npp is effective at that dose also. I wasn't overly impressed at 400mg....but finances at the time dictated my dose.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 17, 2013)

Jenner said:


> shit, my bad...guess it is bold cyp unless someone else chimes in on EQ



Bold cyp over eq!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 17, 2013)

EQ ia aewful on your hemanocrit,amkes your blood thick as molasses


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 18, 2013)

Bullseye Forever said:


> EQ ia aewful on your hemanocrit,amkes your blood thick as molasses



Giving blood on a regular basis helps this issue, no?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> EQ gives me a crazy appetite. I went from starving all the time on EQ to having my appetite die from drol. I don't know how POB doses the cyp, but I read guys taking less mg's than they do of EQ. I don't know how accurate this is but I've heard guys that take 800mg/ew of EQ can get away with about 400mg/ew of cyp.
> Now I've read npp is effective at that dose also. I wasn't overly impressed at 400mg....but finances at the time dictated my dose.



Lowest I ran bold cyp was at 450 and it was great at that dose. I've also ran it at 800 and didn't see much of a difference from the 450 to be perfectly honest.  Its one of those compounds that can be added to any cycle. It just fits in everywhere.  Give it a whirl you'll like it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> Will the sides be similar between EQ and bolt cyp?  I like the idea of increased appetite and good mood.



Boldenone is actually well known for causing anxiety.  I'm already very high anxiety and it gets aggrivated quite easily by even ephedrine.  I made certain to mention I was in a better mood not to say that it will make you a happy dude, but to point out that we're all very VERY different. Biochemical Individuality as my boy SHINE preaches.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been on NPP for almost two months and don't feel any different. But I don't think I'm one that notices the changes.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> I've been on NPP for almost two months and don't feel any different. But I don't think I'm one that notices the changes.


Mood wise or visual changes?


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Boldenone is actually well known for causing anxiety.  I'm already very high anxiety and it gets aggrivated quite easily by even ephedrine.  I made certain to mention I was in a better mood not to say that it will make you a happy dude, but to point out that we're all very VERY different. Biochemical Individuality as my boy SHINE preaches.




I hear ya.  I have seen how different people react to the same chemicals. I'm a bit anxious myself and i have a temper that i have to keep a handle on. But I was easy going On cycle.  Now I'm a fucking dick.  I was hating everybody and every thing this weekend. I tried to be as nice as I could but GO FUCK YOURSELF was so loud in my head that I think everyone else could hear it.  I may give bold a run.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 19, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Mood wise or visual changes?



Mood, gym aggression, strength increase etc


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> Mood, gym aggression, strength increase etc



What's your dosing schedule? How much? What lab? I really like EQ. I ran it at a gram not long ago. I'm certainly not the leanest fella in the world, but I had some ropes I'd never seen before. When I'd do pull ups my forearms would get this wicked pump with 2 thick ass veins.  
I took a pic. I'll throw them up here. I've been cruising the last few weeks waiting for cash and now waiting on an order. I've got a ticked for the tren train again.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 19, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Giving blood on a regular basis helps this issue, no?



yea it will,like once every 56 days,and it will be fine


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 19, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> I've been on NPP for almost two months and don't feel any different. But I don't think I'm one that notices the changes.



yea im the same,i can do a 24 week cycle of test/deca and I don't feel anything either,alot of folks are like this,the only wa I know im on something is the water bloat


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 19, 2013)

Jenner said:


> btw, noone has expanded on why they are not comparable?



EQ is basically Test and NPP is Deca.  NPP just has a phenylpropionate based chain attached to it so its a shorter half life than deca.  But basically, the EQ is Test and the NPP is deca.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 19, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> EQ is basically Test and NPP is Deca.  NPP just has a phenylpropionate based chain attached to it so its a shorter half life than deca.  But basically, the EQ is Test and the NPP is deca.



Do you mean the chemical structure as far as the EQ and Test go? I'm no chemist and don't know the answer to this. I know as far as raws go EQ is a liquid. Test isn't. I know guys that run both year round. For myself, I can definitely see and feel the difference between the two. Maybe it's just how you react to them.
NPP is nandrolone with a faster acting and clearing ester. The ester used has a big effect on how the compound hits someone. POB can tell the difference in a big way.
This is also true, from what I understand with masteron. MastP and MastE hits people different. I can't tell you this from experience as I've only used the prop ester.
How about Tren in it's different esters. Def different for guys.
EQ the same as Test is something I don't understand.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 25, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Do you mean the chemical structure as far as the EQ and Test go? I'm no chemist and don't know the answer to this. I know as far as raws go EQ is a liquid. Test isn't. I know guys that run both year round. For myself, I can definitely see and feel the difference between the two. Maybe it's just how you react to them.
> NPP is nandrolone with a faster acting and clearing ester. The ester used has a big effect on how the compound hits someone. POB can tell the difference in a big way.
> This is also true, from what I understand with masteron. MastP and MastE hits people different. I can't tell you this from experience as I've only used the prop ester.
> How about Tren in it's different esters. Def different for guys.
> EQ the same as Test is something I don't understand.



To make Equipoise, a double bond was added between carbon atoms 1 and 2 of the Steran Nucleus of Testosterone.  Equipoise was created by one simple modification in the testosterone molecule, you could rightly suspect that it shares many similarities with it. Equipoise is just as anabolic as testosterone (as you can tell by its anabolic rating above), but only half as androgenic. Those statistics can be quite deceiving though, as I don't know anyone who would claim that you can gain as much weight on Equipoise as you can gain on an equal amount of testosterone (even though strength gains from the two compounds are very similar).


----------

